# Elotes (Grilled Mexican street corn)



## xray (Jul 7, 2019)

Oh hell yeah!







So I finally got to make this and I’m glad I did. My wife even said that I need to make this _*a lot*_ more during the summer. We ate the corn as the main dish and served it with a cucumber tomato salad on the side.

In a large bowl combine:

1/4c Sour Cream
1/4c Mayo
1/2c crumbled cheese (Cotija or Feta cheese)
1 handful of chopped cilantro
1 garlic clove minced
1/2 tsp Ancho chili powder
1/2 tsp Chipotle chili powder (or smoked paprika)
Juice of one lime wedge

Mix all ingredients in a large bowl and set aside.

Lightly spray corn with olive oil and place on the grill, turning often until corn is cooked and charred. This took me about 15 minutes.

Hold an ear of corn in the bowl with the mixture. Brush mixture on hot corn on all sides and place on a serving dish, repeat with remaining corn. After corn is plated sprinkle with extra cheese, cilantro and more squeezed lime juice.

I used feta cheese since my local Weis didn’t have Cotija but I will use it next time, I could get it pretty easily at Wally world.

Sorry about my hack job on the cilantro garnish, I was hungry and I tried cutting it on a paper plate...so finesse goes out the window there lol!

If you get a chance, make this. I really enjoyed it. It’s quick. I made the mixture while the grill preheated.

Thanks for looking. Xray


----------



## greatfx1959 (Jul 7, 2019)

looks damn fine to me, point worthy for sure!


----------



## xray (Jul 7, 2019)

greatfx1959 said:


> looks damn fine to me, point worthy for sure!



Thanks for the like greatfx, it sure was good!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 7, 2019)

I'm not normally a fan of grilled corn on the cob, but I must say that looks wonderful. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 7, 2019)

Looks good . Tried that last week . I think I was to heavy on my toppings . 
You're right , great flavor . I like the Cotija cheese .


----------



## xray (Jul 7, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> I'm not normally a fan of grilled corn on the cob, but I must say that looks wonderful.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thanks Chris for the point. It would be just as good shaved off the cob and into a bowl. My mom wants me to make this for her but she doesn’t eat corn on the cob.

If you wanted to take it a step further, you could shave it off the cob over some tortilla chips and top that with some queso for street corn nachos. Yum!


----------



## xray (Jul 7, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Looks good . Tried that last week . I think I was to heavy on my toppings .
> You're right , great flavor . I like the Cotija cheese .



Thanks Chop! Yeah I think what you see in the pic is as heavy as I’ll go with the topping. I’ll admit it doesn’t taste good eating it with a spoon, but slathered on some grilled corn it really does come together.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 7, 2019)

Looks amazing!

I've always soaked the corn in the husks and left a few over it before grilling. Didn't really know it would be safe when dehusked entirely!

Gonna have to try this!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 7, 2019)

Oh Hell Yeah!
Looking right tasty, damned good stuff.

Brings back memories of growing up back in SoCal, street corn was found not only in TJ, or the barrio, but anywhere a vendor could find a crowd.  There was one roach coach that'd have a line a block long at lunch, best thing on the menu... Street Corn.


----------



## xray (Jul 7, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> I've always soaked the corn in the husks and left a few over it before grilling. Didn't really know it would be safe when dehusked entirely!
> 
> Gonna have to try this!



Thanks Tom, you most definitely can peel the corn and grill. I’ve been doing this for awhile since it’s only the wife and I. It sure beats heating up a kitchen in the summer time boiling water for a few ears of corn.

Corn on the grill has a more roasted and nuttier flavor but also a tad bit chewier. What I like to do is baste with butter while grilling and then sprinkle with salt right before pulling off.



chilerelleno said:


> Oh Hell Yeah!
> Looking right tasty, damned good stuff.
> 
> Brings back memories of growing up back in SoCal, street corn was found not only in TJ, or the barrio, but anywhere a vendor could find a crowd.  There was one roach coach that'd have a line a block long at lunch, best thing on the menu... Street Corn.



Thanks Chile, it was good stuff  especially for my first time making it. It sounds like you had a pretty tasty childhood!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 8, 2019)

Damn man that looks awesome! I just happen to have 5 ears at home and was going to do some chicken tonight on the grill...looks like I found my side to go with it. I actually saved your chimchurri recipe and plan to put that on the chicken. Cold beer to wash it down.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 8, 2019)

That looks Mighty Tasty!!
Nice Job, X !!
Like.

Bear


----------



## krj (Jul 8, 2019)

I have never had elotes, but have always wanted to try it. My current diet doesn't support me having it so it so that's currently a no go. I kind of want to find a recipe for this as like an off the cob recipe for catering gigs, just the thought of the flavors makes me think even here in the heart of Noethnicflavorsville it would be well received.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 8, 2019)

krj said:


> I have never had elotes, but have always wanted to try it. My current diet doesn't support me having it so it so that's currently a no go. I kind of want to find a recipe for this as like an off the cob recipe for catering gigs, just the thought of the flavors makes me think even here in the heart of Noethnicflavorsville it would be well received.


It is as easy as preparing as shown and then cutting it off the cob into a bowl.

Or you can pan fry fresh or canned whole corn and then garnish.

Got dentures? This is for you!


----------



## xray (Jul 8, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Damn man that looks awesome! I just happen to have 5 ears at home and was going to do some chicken tonight on the grill...looks like I found my side to go with it. I actually saved your chimchurri recipe and plan to put that on the chicken. Cold beer to wash it down.



That sounds like you’re in for a good meal! Let me know if you like it. Tonight I’m grilling marinated pork tenderloin and serving it over couscous or quinoa and topped with homemade pesto...my basil plant is growing like crazy!

 If you’re using the cilantro for the corn, you could add the rest of the cilantro to the chimichurri recipe if you want. Some recipes use 1/2 parsley 1/2 cilantro.


----------



## xray (Jul 8, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> That looks Mighty Tasty!!
> Nice Job, X !!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



Thanks Bear! It was pretty tasty. I’ll be doing this more once the local corn starts coming in.


----------



## xray (Jul 8, 2019)

krj said:


> I have never had elotes, but have always wanted to try it. My current diet doesn't support me having it so it so that's currently a no go. I kind of want to find a recipe for this as like an off the cob recipe for catering gigs, just the thought of the flavors makes me think even here in the heart of Noethnicflavorsville it would be well received.



Are you on the keto diet so you can’t have the corn?

Yeah like Chile said, you could shave it off into a bowl...It all goes in the same place and comes out the same anyways right!? Lol



chilerelleno said:


> It is as easy as preparing as shown and then cutting it off the cob into a bowl.
> 
> Or you can pan fry fresh or canned whole corn and then garnish.
> 
> Got dentures? This is for you!



Thanks for the pan fry idea. I do this with frozen corn to throw into salads but didn’t think about using for the elote recipe...I’m thinking street corn nachos. Throw this on some tortilla chips and top with white queso and jalapeño!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 8, 2019)

I just posted one of my favorite pan fried corn recipes in another forum, check it out.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 8, 2019)

I have 6 ears at home waiting on me and I think i'm going to do exactly that.  Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 8, 2019)

Looks and sounds great!!! Point for sure. Definitely want to try that. Have to be feta, don't think I will find cojita up here. Will have to try the mexican store if I ever get some days off here.


----------



## tallbm (Jul 8, 2019)

Yep that's the stuff, great work.

If you ever want it OFF the cob just do everything that was done while on the cob and then cut it off and put in a cup and eat with a spoon.  It is very common to be eaten this way and is often served this way around here when not on the cob.  No need for extra stuff when going to off the cob and cup format.
The beauty is in the corn and all the extras just help enhance :)


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 8, 2019)

Any of the Mexican crumbling cheeses will work great.
Cotija, Fresco, Anejo and Blanco are the most common.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 8, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> I have 6 ears at home waiting on me and I think i'm going to do exactly that.  Thanks for the recipe!




"6 ears waiting on you at home??"
Wife & 2 kids?
There used to be 4 ears waiting at home for me, when Bear Jr used to live with us.

Bear


----------



## dj mishima (Jul 8, 2019)

Elote is one of my favorites to get in Mexico.  I actually just recently made some myself last week.

Parmesan makes for an ok substitute for cotija also.  If you can find Tajin, it goes great on these also.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 8, 2019)

I made it tonight and loved it. Couldnt find the right cheese so i had to substitute it


----------



## xray (Jul 8, 2019)

ab canuck said:


> Looks and sounds great!!! Point for sure. Definitely want to try that. Have to be feta, don't think I will find cojita up here. Will have to try the mexican store if I ever get some days off here.



Thanks for the point! I appreciate it. Feta is a good substitute. I made these spur of the moment so feta was the only thing readily available.



tallbm said:


> Yep that's the stuff, great work.
> 
> If you ever want it OFF the cob just do everything that was done while on the cob and then cut it off and put in a cup and eat with a spoon.  It is very common to be eaten this way and is often served this way around here when not on the cob.  No need for extra stuff when going to off the cob and cup format.
> The beauty is in the corn and all the extras just help enhance :)



Thank you! This will be the plan when i want to eat this during the winter. Right now summer time is all about corn on the cob. A few people close to me can’t eat it off the cob, so I will mostly likely shave it off for them.


----------



## xray (Jul 8, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> I made it tonight and loved it. Couldnt find the right cheese so i had to substitute it



Yeah I really enjoyed it too. I eat a lot of corn during the summer so this will be a nice change every now and then.

I used Feta which was perfectly fine...but I could get Cotija easily if I plan ahead. What kind did you use?


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 8, 2019)

Just love corn season!  Looks yum! Like!


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 8, 2019)

I live on the northern side.
Sweet corn currently in the stores is not local and over-ripe.
My favorite method on over-ripe corn is grilling.  I grill some in the husk and some naked depending on the destination.
In the husk is for eating off the ear.
Naked ears get grilled for the flavor, cut off the ear and used in corn bread or a variation of street corn or for cowboy caviar.


----------



## forktender (Jul 9, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> I'm not normally a fan of grilled corn on the cob, but I must say that looks wonderful.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


You can easily turn it into a side dish of street corn salad, I do this all the time. I love pretty much all Mexican food and grew up and hunt either in or around the corn fields. The Mexican lady will set up little stands on the side of the road and sell street corn on the cob. I always stop and buy a few each time I see them. I hate getting corn stuck in my teeth though so when I make it I grill then strip the corn and turn it into a salad.


----------



## forktender (Jul 9, 2019)

xray said:


> Oh hell yeah!
> View attachment 399965
> 
> 
> ...


Love, love, love, me some street corn.


----------



## forktender (Jul 9, 2019)

krj said:


> I have never had elotes, but have always wanted to try it. My current diet doesn't support me having it so it so that's currently a no go. I kind of want to find a recipe for this as like an off the cob recipe for catering gigs, just the thought of the flavors makes me think even here in the heart of Noethnicflavorsville it would be well received.


If you have Duke's Mayo use it or add a little more lime to the mix.

https://www.google.com/search?q=mex...j69i60j0l2.13116j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## tropics (Jul 9, 2019)

Joe that looks great,I hope to get a chance of making it soon.Thanks for sharing Points
Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 9, 2019)

XR, Fine looking corn and I added it to my "to do" list !


----------



## xray (Jul 9, 2019)

civilsmoker said:


> Just love corn season!  Looks yum! Like!





forktender said:


> Love, love, love, me some street corn.



Thanks guys!  I’ll have to give the corn salad a shot. I used Dukes mayo when I made this.


----------



## xray (Jul 9, 2019)

tropics said:


> Joe that looks great,I hope to get a chance of making it soon.Thanks for sharing Points
> Richie





crazymoon said:


> XR, Fine looking corn and I added it to my "to do" list !



Thanks guys! It was on my “to do” list since last summer. It’s funny how such simple things fall to the back burner.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jul 9, 2019)

Anytime corn makes the carousel... I'm IN!  Loves me some corn!  

Excellent job.  I'm with you though, first time I finally made it, I was alerted to the error of my ways in not making it sooner!


----------



## xray (Jul 10, 2019)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Anytime corn makes the carousel... I'm IN!  Loves me some corn!
> 
> Excellent job.  I'm with you though, first time I finally made it, I was alerted to the error of my ways in not making it sooner!



Thanks! Corn on a meat carousel? Crazy!!


----------



## xray (Jul 10, 2019)

venessaliu said:


> Looks so great, you like to use foil to wrap corns. while I like to use YRYM HT butcher paper to wrap smoking meat



Thank you. The corn was placed directly on the grill, fully peeled. 

I use the aluminum foil over a baking sheet for easy cleanup, this way I can put the eaten cobs back on the foil....ball it up and throw it away.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jul 10, 2019)

xray said:


> Thanks! Corn on a meat carousel? Crazy!!



Brought a tear to my Nebraskan eye! 








(happy tears )


----------



## 73saint (Jul 10, 2019)

Beautiful!!  I’ve always wanted to try this!


----------



## PitBossMikey (Jul 10, 2019)

Very nice!  I have been wanting to try this for a long time but I just haven't gotten around to it. Great job, that looks absolutely delicious


----------



## sandyut (Jul 11, 2019)

These look amazing!  Making this weekend!  Many thanks for sharing the pics and recipe!  Called my wife over to my PC and said look at this corn....she says "make it man"!  :)


----------



## disco (Jul 11, 2019)

I have been meaning to try this! Big like!


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 11, 2019)

My only problem was that the corn doesn't char as well with a infared grill or at min it just takes longer. 

that's okay my gas grill is on it's last leg anyway.


----------



## xray (Jul 11, 2019)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Brought a tear to my Nebraskan eye!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know better to stand between a Nebraskan and his corn!


----------



## xray (Jul 11, 2019)

73saint said:


> Beautiful!!  I’ve always wanted to try this!





PitBossMikey said:


> Very nice!  I have been wanting to try this for a long time but I just haven't gotten around to it. Great job, that looks absolutely delicious





disco said:


> I have been meaning to try this! Big like!



Thanks guys!, I’ve been meaning to try this since last year but just never made it happen....and I don’t know why I waited so long! I usually have most of the ingredients on hand too.



sandyut said:


> These look amazing!  Making this weekend!  Many thanks for sharing the pics and recipe!  Called my wife over to my PC and said look at this corn....she says "make it man"!  :)



Thanks Sandy! I think you’ll enjoy it. I do that with my wife too, she eats with her eyes.

But then she rolls her eyes as her meal is almost finished while i take pictures of my food for SMF!


----------



## xray (Jul 11, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> My only problem was that the corn doesn't char as well with a infared grill or at min it just takes longer.
> 
> that's okay my gas grill is on it's last leg anyway.



My gas grill gets to about 430F. I placed my corn above the flame that’s not covered by the heat shield and turned often. Next time I’ll make them will be on the mini weber smokey joe.

 I’d like a new grill too and a kettle!


----------



## sandyut (Jul 11, 2019)

xray said:


> But then she rolls her eyes as her meal is almost finished while i take pictures of my food for SMF!



Hilarious!  I get grief about taking pictures of my cooks too.  One of my kids (grown and moved out) was over and she gave the WTF look as I took pics of a cook.  I just smile.


----------



## sandyut (Jul 14, 2019)

OH HELL YEAH irs right.  this is the best corn!  real crowd please over here.  Many thanks for sharing!


----------



## xray (Jul 14, 2019)

sandyut said:


> OH HELL YEAH irs right.  this is the best corn!  real crowd please over here.  Many thanks for sharing!



Thanks sandy it really is some tasty stuff!!

This was my dinner last night. I had work and errands to run so we just used up the rest of the ingredients with 8 ears of fresh corn that someone dropped off for us.

Ended up eating 4 ears lol!


----------



## crazzycajun (Sep 15, 2019)

Making it tonight I hope


----------

